# Binoculars



## sandhillmike (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking for a decent pair of compact 10 or 12 power binoculars. I only have a budget of $200 or under, so I can't buy the best, but would like some input on what might be good in this price range.


----------



## RangerJ (Mar 21, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Looking for a decent pair of compact 10 or 12 power binoculars. I only have a budget of $200 or under, so I can't buy the best, but would like some input on what might be good in this price range.



I bought a pair of  Zen-Rays last season.They were $130.00 and I am well pleased with them.They also have more expensive ones.Hope this helps.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Mar 21, 2011)

There's a guy with some nikons on the swap and sell right now.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, I found a pair of Bushnell's on super sale at Amazon, so even if they don't work out I'm not out much.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 22, 2011)

Bushnell HD ledgend ,A little more than your budget but well worth the money, I have leica & zeiss and they are very close to them


----------



## marknga (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a pair of Leupold Wind River Mesa's 8X42's and love them.
You can find them online from $150-200.


----------



## Deerhead (Apr 18, 2011)

Check out Canon.  These are really nice.  I have a couple of pair.


----------



## GAarcher (Jun 30, 2011)

*Monarchs*

I've tried a bunch and the Nikon Monarchs are the best I've tried for the money. Not much over $200. You want go wrong with these.


----------

